# JinLun Sport Bike



## Camaro (Jul 29, 2008)

Gentlemen, 
After many years of driving my homebrew bike I'm upgrading. I just ordered a china bike. It's lightweight, better breaks, stronger frame, and it will look so much better! 
I plan on putting my Etek on the swing arm, I'll use a 72v controller, and Lipo batteries. 

What do you think?


----------



## kp647 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice looking bike!


----------

